# Airplayit HD problème sur la télé



## Cédric74 (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé AirplayitHD sur mon Ipad2. Quand je me branche sur la TV, l'app  le reconnaît bien mais ne diffuse pas le film : j'ai le son mais l'image reste sur l'app au lieu du film. Si quelqu'un a déjà eu le même problème et connaît une solution...


----------

